

Philosophy of Education: An Essay - digamber_kamat
http://akshar100.wordpress.com/2010/02/17/philosophy-of-education-essay/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm not going to comment on the essay itself, apart from saying that I found
it as I find a lot of "philosophy," which is to say, a comforting collection
of well-crafted statements of the obvious, altogether creating nothing of real
interest.

I would add, though, that there is a lesson to learn. I'm sure I'm not a
typical reader (but you probably all think that of yourselves, just as most
people think they are above average drivers) but I always get distracted by
typographical errors like this:

    
    
      > ... while [Montessori's] method was very successful for
      > cultivating basic skills, when it comes to subjects such
      > as mathematics and greek which disciples our mind, it is
      > not helpful.
    

That should be "disciplines" and not "disciples."

It's not critical, it was obvious what was meant, but only after I did a
double-take and went back and decoded it.

And that's my point. Errors like this do create a jar in your audience, a form
of "dump-shock." For some of us it's deeply unpleasant, and worth avoiding if
you can.

ADDED IN EDIT: DumpShock refers to a phenomenon, usually in Science Fiction,
where you gets dropped back into the real world after being immersed in a
virtual world. There's a real-world version DumpShock that you may have
experienced for yourself - I certainly have:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1131266>

~~~
digamber_kamat
Really thankful for your comments. The article had nothing new because it was
basically meant to be a summary of set of several articles I was preparing for
my exams tomorrow.

But as a blogger I really find your criticism very helpful. Thanks a lot.

------
jonsen
_As education becomes more and more important certainly there will be more and
more interesting thoughts coming forward, and without any doubts these
thoughts will determine how the future of the world is shaped._

I doubt it. A lot of interesting thoughts about education exists already and
to a great extend even implemented in pedagogical principles, techniques and
methods. Well implemented yes, but in widespread use, no!

I don't see much hope until teachers are at least as well versed pedagogically
as they are in their subject of instruction.

